# Where to order the cog type pulley's



## Charley Davidson (Feb 4, 2013)

I need to order my pulleys for my CNC Plasma table, Any suggestions?


----------



## jumps4 (Feb 4, 2013)

you can try hubbard cnc on ebay i have bought from him
http://stores.ebay.com/HUBBARD-CNC-INC
steve


----------



## DMS (Feb 5, 2013)

McMaster also carries them, though they are not normally known for their low prices.


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 5, 2013)

MSC, ENCO, automotive shops that deal with superchargers, Browning or Boston Gear dealers?


----------



## swatson144 (Feb 5, 2013)

https://sdp-si.com/eStore/ under pulleys / timing

Steve


----------



## rgray (Feb 5, 2013)

I've used the spd-si site there pulleys are inexpensive. They have aluminum centers and the pulley is plastic. 
I wasn't using them for cnc so I also get pulleys from B&B manufacturing (bbman.com) their pulleys are steel and can be machined to shaft size.

B&B also has a steel/kevlar corded belt that is real tough...expensive but nice.


----------



## swatson144 (Feb 5, 2013)

rgray said:


> I've used the spd-si site there pulleys are inexpensive. They have aluminum centers and the pulley is plastic.
> I wasn't using them for cnc so I also get pulleys from B&B manufacturing (bbman.com) their pulleys are steel and can be machined to shaft size.
> 
> B&B also has a steel/kevlar corded belt that is real tough...expensive but nice.



They have plastic and metal. They also have the stock to make your own in AL.

Steve


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 5, 2013)

I get my gears and belts from Motiontech in Canada.  They have a pretty huge selection and ship pretty darn quick.  I just go to their site and pick the ratio and belt size and vary the belt length to clear any obstacles I might have.  I am very happy with their service and their prices are pretty reasonable too.
Bob


----------



## jumps4 (Feb 8, 2013)

charley
there were a lot of replies to your request for information
did you find what you needed?
steve


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 8, 2013)

Too busy at work  to order them


----------



## xman_charl (Feb 8, 2013)

get mine from here:  shop.polybelt.com/L050-Pulleys-for-1-2-inch-wide-belts_c135.htm

good quality, not an arm and a leg..for price


Charl


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 10, 2013)

Gonna call these guys tomorrow at lunch and try to get them ordered Thanks guys

I'm gonna go with 4:1  since I'll be using it for a router/milling too


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 17, 2013)

swatson144 said:


> https://sdp-si.com/eStore/ under pulleys / timing
> 
> Steve



Spent 4 days trying to order my pulleys from these people with more frustration with each day. I have decided to make my own. I'm going 3:1 to move my gantry and 1:1 on my Z axis.  I've got a couple nice long pieces of aluminum round stock so I'm gonna mill them in one length then part them off, I just need to get dimensions and proper pitch for belt size.  I'm basically going to go with 1.5" dia. & 3" or as close as possible. Don't know how wide of a belt I should use either.


----------

